# What do you want most from the opposite sex?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What do you find yourself wanting more of from the opposite sex (or the sex you are attracted to)?? I know these are sucky options but it could be anything like sex, friendship, romance... or all the above. Also state if you are male or female. maybe there's a difference.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Right now, sex. Tomorrow, who knows?


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

My profile already states my age and gender. 

I chose understanding but more specifically acceptance. Of course sex is important, but because I feel it intertwines with understanding and acceptance with a significant other. I'd love to be able to truly open up with someone. Unfortunately, due to a lot of trust issues I have and the fact that people like to talk about their SO's personal and sex life with their friends and family, I don't see how realistic that desire is. It makes me feel really sad.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I want sex from the opposite sex. Especially at this moment.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought sex would be my first choice but really, to be adored and cared for seemed more appealing to me now. I guess times change.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd prefer someone understanding me. Mainly because I don't think I've ever come out of my 'shell' and opened up to anyone before, and I feel like no one outside of my family has a good grasp of who I am. If there was someone who actually 'got' me, understood why I do what I do, knew who I was, someone who just knew me. Then I really wouldn't care about sex or much else.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

poontang


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

To be cared for, I guess. People are strange creatures so I wouldn't expect us to understand all the dark, shadowy corners, but actually caring and having tender feelings is very important.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Where's the option for arm candy?


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Well the question on the poll is a little different from the question in the thread title.

What do I want from the opposite sex? Friendship and sex.

What do I want from a partner? Companionship, sex, to be understood.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Companionship - just to hang out with a cool chick (or five) who isn't a drama queen and has half a brain. Fun to have someone you can really have a good time with and learn from.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

All of the above?


----------



## ShyDancer321 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sex for sure, but it can't be just sex. I also want someone to desire me and just give me their attention basically. I'm tired of being constantly passed over for other guys.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

one miracle /day :teeth


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Companionship by far


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Opposite sex: Just sex
Same sex: Companionship


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ehh, if we're talking romantic relationships, companionship isn't enough. I need to be understood.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Space


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

All 5.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Adored - but I want the other stuff as well. Companionship by itself is too 'casual', being understood can be done even by someone who doesn't know me that well (and I don't need anyone to understand me as long as I understand myself), being desired is good but only the first step, and just sex without anything else would be impossible for me. I want to be loved and close with my girlfriend.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

All of the above, but I guess companionship and to be adored/cared for are the most important.

I want them to like me more than I have to like them. I know that sounds awful, but it's true. For one thing I'm bad at showing affection but also I'm insecure enough that I want to hold myself back emotionally to a certain extent, so they don't have so much power to hurt me.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

A combination of all = perfect.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No multiple selection?

Right now I'd like sex from a penis-owner.
I'd say sex, companionship and to be cared for and understood by if I were looking for a relationship.

But in general I'd like to have more friendships with guys.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

companionship and thats literaly all i want from it. lol


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

A connection.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

brownies

nomnomnom


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

All of the above, plus brownies.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

rdrr said:


> All of the above, plus brownies.


I agree, that women better make me some damn brownies :lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I was just being honest and told what i would want from a partner... :um


I like your honesty. 
I was similar when I was 17, and I would've loved to have known someone who didn't BS discussions about sex.



rdrr said:


> All of the above, plus brownies.


:lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't want companionship or to be understood or adored. I'd just like someone where we could hang out then do stuff to each other.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 14, 2012)

***Thread has been edited for inappropriate language and infractions have been issued. Keep it clean!*


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

probably offline said:


> poontang


this.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Companionship is the most important to me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## ireadurdiary (Sep 12, 2006)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> A connection.


Ditto, I think that this is a combo of everything. Understanding, companionship, snuggles and sex.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

I put understanding as the most important because I figure if that's there, the rest will come easy. I'd consider companionship and physical intimacy to also be musts for a LTR. But communication is the hard part (at least for me; I haven't gotten that far yet).


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

All.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I voted "to be understood by", but honestly they're all pretty equal for me. I can't have companionship and understanding without sex, and I can't have sex without companionship and understanding.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Another one is perhaps loyalty..


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

All


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Nothing. I don't really like what most women are about now. That's no secret here. So nothing, past caring.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

low said:


> Nothing. I don't really like what most women are about now. That's no secret here. So nothing, past caring.


Someone needs a piece. I just finished gettin some


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Really I just want companionship. We need to have that connection so we can understand each other on a deeper level.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> A combination of all = perfect.


same


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Let's think about companionship later. Right now, I wanna be lusted after, rawrrrrr haha


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Currently sex... But overall they are all important.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sex isn't that important and anywhere the lady can do other thing to a man without having sex.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

:love Love and companionship. 

I'm not ready for sex yet. Probably never will be :stu


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I want to be understood and cared about, but I wouldn't do without the other things either.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think the most important one would be to be cared for. Sometimes it's just that hard to understand a person, but if you really care for them, that would be the most comforting.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Their sex. And their drugs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just want free hugs...


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Companionship is the most meaningful and enduring. This is what I want most from a woman.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

For them to accept me for who I am.


----------



## Greyarea (Nov 15, 2012)

Companionship and to be cared for. The only person who has ever understood me completely is my ex who I was with for 2 years in high school/the beginning of college. Of course I miss the sex but not having someone to just be with is hard.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone that loves me unconditionally just as I am without me having to pretend to be more sociable or more secure than I am.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking at all those answers... sex is what I want the least, anything sexual is almost a separate issue entirely from relationships, but there are strong elements of all the others.

More than anything, companionship covers it. There is certainly a part of me that finds it hard to deal with the way my worth has been shot down over the years - mockery, comments about my looks, shame for things I've done among other things contributing to that. I've never had a girlfriend, only negativity or avoidance, and throughout my life I've also struggled with a lot of people in different contexts seeing me as inferior for ironically different reasons... not many people have looked up to me. So really, there's never been someone there saying I'm "ok" the way I am. No girl has actually stated they're happy with the way I am... if anything, I've been something of a monster. A part of me would feel stronger knowing that, for once, my actions or appearance didn't result in being thought of as shooting myself down to a level below everyone else.

But, there's a much bigger compulsion, too. I've always wanted to care for someone, just make them happy by holding them in my arms... it's that thing of feeding off one another in harmony, it's beautiful, but so rare. In life, noone takes me seriously, and that takes away from it. Everyone's insisted I couldn't be a figure of authority, only a clown. The people I want to be empathetic for, are the people who laugh at me the next minute. I guess when I've really fallen in love with someone, they're the ones who need my protection and support the most. I hate the fact that all I've done is scare women for that reason, for one thing, it's the polar opposite of what I want to be - nothing tears me up more than girls who keep tell their boyfriend how happy they make them, purely because from my experiences it is humanly impossible for me to grant any girl that, I've come closer to a freak. But also, every time they reject me, it's like another reason why I shouldn't have those feelings. Nobody's proved that they'd rather not spite the person who shows the most warmth. I have to suppress my desire to care.


----------

